# life span



## dirty colombian (Aug 13, 2004)

How long do piranhas live? and how big should he be in 3 years?
This is my fish after 3 years. Is that normal?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

in 3 years a natt should be around the 9" mark if not bigger.


----------



## dirty colombian (Aug 13, 2004)

dirty colombian said:


> How long do piranhas live? and how big should he be in 3 years?
> This is my fish after 3 years. Is that normal?


 here is another


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

how long is you natt? it's hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

the fish looks nice.


----------



## Daigle (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks really healthy..
But aren't Natt's supposed to lose their color as they mature?

I've had mine for a few months (got them at 2 inches, now they're about 5) and they look to be about the same size as yours.. but again, it's hard to tell from the picture..

Your fish could be 8 or 9 inches, and just have not lost any color.

Either way, Nice fish.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

well the tank it is if you look closely it might be 12" and the RB looks like half the size so i'd say around 6 or so inches, but then again its a pic and this would be my guess...For three years thats a little under developed IMO, but i have seen this before...a freind i know has had 2 piranhas in a 55G for 6 or so years and they only hit like 6" before that he had them on a 29G and it seems as if they had their growth stunted or something and since the move to the 55 bout 3 years ago they have yet to grown.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

they can live 20 plus years and in three years they should be around 8 to 9 inches with proper care imo.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

try puttin some more cover in thier such as driftwood and plants to make him feel more secure in his surroundings. Also, what do you feed him?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that looks like its about 4-5 inchs, is that a 20 gallon? 24 long 12 wide? cause if so , thats your answer, for 3 years that is really underdeveloped, that would be cause by either a small tank, or bad water conditions or either bad feeding, i.e only on feeders, ive had my fish for like 7 months and they are most all bigger than that, and i bought them at half an inch,


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

good looking coloration on that red, has some yellow in him too. i say he is 7.25" long


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

he looks good but isnt as big as he should be for being 3 years old


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

They should be around full size.Nice p.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

8-9"


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

What size tanks is he in and whats his diet...he def dosent look as far along as he should b..juss my opinion


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

prolly a good 7-9 inches


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

6"- 7"


----------

